# Corsair h100i v2 temperaturen 6700k 4.6ghz



## MiezeMatze (15. Januar 2019)

Hi- Habe meine h100i v2.
in einem corsair 380t case.
Front 140mm lüfter hinten 120mm
Auf Durchzug.
Lüfter der h100i blasen durch den radiator die luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Die cpu 6700k at 4.6ghz at 1.35v (is rel. hoch aber war so von casrking eingestellt/angegenen )
Die bioseinstellungen kann ich gerne mal posten.

Die temp bei cpu intensiven games wie AC Odysse/ BF5 die eine cpu load von teilweise 80% + haben steigt die temperatur auf um die 70grad.
Kerne so maximal 76-81grad.

Die pumpe und lüfter laufen auf performance...also hoch.
Die rpm stimmen und die Pumpe läuft normal und leise.

Hab nochmal wärmepaste getauscht und Kühlblock gut verschraubt.

Kommt mir aber recht hoch vor... höher als meine alte h100i v1

Ps:
Mir ist schon klar das so eine kleine Wakü jetzt kein kühlwunder ist.
Habe mir da auch schon Tests im Netz angesehn wo die temp in prime ähnlich hoch oder höher war - aber das sind ja 100% cpu last.
Soll für ein mini itx case nur zum übertakten reichen.
Meine nächste Cpu wird dann eine die weniger volt braucht.
Aber MB und cpu sollen noch 1,5-2Jahre laufen.

Es läuft ja alles stabil.
Mit der h100i v1 auch im sommer.
Kommt mir nur etwas hoch vor.

Evtl. Hat jemand so eine unter ähnlichen Bedingungen und kann mir von seinen Temps berichten -thx!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2019)

Stell mal ein Temperatur Thermometer ist Gehäuse rein und messe mal was für Temperaturen mit deiner 1080 Ti innerhalb von Spielen drin herrschen. Denn deine Kühlung kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen. Beispiel wenn deine Grafikkarte 60°C raus bläst und hierdurch wegen den Front und Hinteren Lüfter sagen wir mal 50°C werden dann kann deine AIO auch nur bis max. 50°C runter kühlen. Da es aber noch ein Delta von Raum zur Wassertemperatur gibt und ebenso dann bis zur CPU Temperatur kannst du nochmals ca, 20°C dazu rechnen.

Lass mal die Seitenwand auf damit sich keine Wärme im Gehäuse stauen kann um zu sehen ob es weniger wird.
Dazu kommt noch mit dazu das Wasser je nach Lüfterdrehzahl auch eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht und es davon auch mit abhängt und es kommt noch dazu das ein 240er Radiator nicht viel besser als ein Luftkühler sein wird.

Wichtig sind bei dir die Durchschnittstemperaturen und die sollten mit etwa 70°C noch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Im Rechner meines Sohnes haben wir letztens auch eine 240 AIO verbaut, aber hier haben wir den Radiator oben nicht raus blasend, sondern rein blasend verbaut, damit der Radiator von der Raumtemperatur profitieren kann. Die Grafikkarte und die restlichen Komponente werden durch die zwei vorderen Lüfter und dem hinteren Lüfter ausreichend gekühlt. Mit einem 4790K auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet kommt er so nicht über 65°C. Mit einem Luftkühler kam er zuvor bis zu 72°C.


----------



## MiezeMatze (15. Januar 2019)

Hi-danke für deine Antwort.

Die Seitenwände und die Front des Corsair sind ja reine Lüftergitter. Da geht wirklich im vghl. zu anderen Cases sehr gut Luft durch.

Klar meine GPU ist stark übertaktet und Luftgekühlt die wird so um die 55 Grad heiss mehr nicht.
Und der front und heck lüfter des (140/120mm) blasen gute Luft rein bzw sauben warme ab. 
Da ist ordentlich Durchzug.

Auffällig ist das die Temperatur immer ziemlich weit pendelt/springt.

In einem World of Tanks (wenig cpu) 50-60 Grad ...rauf /runter.
In ACO oder BF5 60-72 Grad ...rauf/ runter.

Ich habe ja von diesen loading spikes des 6700k gelesen....das trifft auch zu dass er kurz beim ladebildschirm hoch geht...


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2019)

Aber sieht dennoch gut aus.
Im würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.

Sofern der Prozessor nicht geköpft ist könnte da ggf. noch was rein geholt werden.
Aber Köpfen ist auch mit einem Risiko verbunden und da kommt es am ende auf 10-15°C auch nicht mehr mit an.


----------



## MiezeMatze (15. Januar 2019)

Ja nee ich lass mittlerweile alle selbstbauten und basteleien a la derbauer.
Das ist weder Aufwand noch Risioko wert.

Ich teste das mal in dem ich den radiator aushänge und rauslegen wenn die temps über 70 gehn.
Wenn sie sinken werde ich mal die Lüfter andersrum montieren das die aussen sitzen und reinpusten.

Standardmässig sitzen sie innen und pusten raus... aber wie du sagtest bereits teilweise vorerwärmte Luft.

Müsste schon besser sein.


----------



## target2804 (16. Januar 2019)

ich hab die gleiche CPU, läuft allerdings unter 1,3V bei 4,6 Ghz. Gekühlt wird das ganze von einer X62 (280er Radiator). Beim Gaming komme ich nicht auf mehr als 70°C. Meine CPU ist aber geköpft. Aber auch ohne Köpfen waren es maximal 80°C. Deine Temperaturen sollten also eigentlich "normal" für die CPU und Wakü sein, sofern man deine mit meiner X62 vergleichen kann! Du hast ja auch die höhere Spannung und nur einen 240mm Radiator.


----------



## MiezeMatze (18. Januar 2019)

THX. 

Ich hatte mir damals mit dem MB und RAM eine CPU von Caseking bestellt mit Garantie Übertaktung auf 4.6Ghz.
Die boten und bieten ja da Verschiedene Modelle an.
Da ich ein Jahr lang die GPU auch wassergekühlt hatte war das case allg kühler, da hatte ich mich an die niedrigen Temps gewöhnt.

Ja wie gesagt es ist ja noch im normalen Rahmen und oc lief immer bzw. läuft stabil.
Ich habe jetzt mal die Lüfter aussen und den Radiator innen.
Da sind die CPU Temps wirklich so 5-10 Grad niedriger....allerdings die GPU Temps 10 Grad höher.
Andersrum wars also doch insg. am besten, aber ich baus jetzt nichtmehr um.

240er Waküs sind auch das Absolute Minimum. 
Bei nem großen case würd ich immer 280er nehmen.
Da hält jeder gute 140er Luftkühler mit...je nach Gehäusetemp.
Darum wechsel ich auch optional auf den NH C14S.

Naja nächste Woche ist mein Fractal Node 202 BFG-Mod fertig.
Da werd ich trotz halber Größe durch das 2 Kammer-Design bessere allg. Temps haben. (beste mini case ever)


----------

